# Ikea toys/products "safe" ??? non-toxic, etc



## chrstene (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello !

My DD's 4th birthday is approaching and I had started a thread in the Childhood section about tea sets, and trying to find a safe one: non toxic, no lead, bpa, etc....
Got some great suggestions, Plan, Green Toys...and Ikea came up.

I have seen and LOVE the Ikea tea set, dish/pots/pans, etc....

But it got me to thinking - does anyone know if their toys are safe? They have a lot of wooden and felt toys. But I am referring more to the tea set (which I am assuming is porcelain), the plastic tableware they have for children to eat (the stuff they use to serve the kids in their restaurant), etc, and any of their other plastic or painted type stuff.

Does anyone have any experience with this or contacted Ikea to find out?


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Not sure about all their products, but they have a fantastic stainless steel tableware set I recommend. I didn't like the look of their plastic stuff, just odd knobs on it







. We have a lot of kitchen stuff from there and it's mostly all metal which I feel good about-- it's labeled at quality enough to use for real cooking/baking. Maybe the porcelin set is labeled, too?


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

We have a plastic utensils, bowl, and bib set that's green and shaped like a frog that I know is BPA-free. Our high chair is also Ikea (and at about $25, possibly the best baby purchase we ever made) and it's also BPA-free.

I have no idea about their toys but the kitchen stuff seems to be pretty safe, IME.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I personally think it depends how much you trust the firm. They are the same products worldwide, and tested (supposedly) stringently for lead, BPA, etc. I personally like them as they do not appear to chip easily. We have a TON of things from Ikea and they are great because they are relatively inoffensive, cheap, and child-friendly.

We mostly buy wood / pressed board / metal stuff from them but we do have a few plastic things.

Plan Toys stuff is incredible but I could furnish an entire playroom for the price of like, one nice Plan Toys set, yk?


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

The children's "rainbow" (Kalas) set of plastic tableware has been recommended for several years as being both inexpensive and claimed to be bpa-free. It's also been tested by outside labs and confirmed to be bpa-free.


----------

